# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Free Qualcomm Module V1.1 [Xmas Edition]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM XMAS SPECIAL EDITION (25th Dec 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Introducing Free Qualcomm Service Module*    *Free for All Users (Falcon Box / Miracle Key Activated for Falcon)*  *
Qualcomm Flashing Tool 
Write RawFirmware
- Download Mode Mode (2 Methods)
Write RawFirmware in 
- Fastboot Mode 
List All Partitions
Read Firmware
Manually Dump Any Partition
Manually Dump Full Firmware
Manually Dump Based on Size
Auto Make Raw xml  
Format
List All Partitions
Wipe Any Single Partition
Wipe Full Rom
Manual Format
Manual Format By Size
Factory Reset
Remove Account Lock
- Universal Qualcomm Method 
  Most Brands like Lyf,Archos,Bq,wiko etc
- Xiaomi Method (For Xiaomi Devices) 
Custom Flasher
- Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash
- Flash Any Partition without Full Flash 
Auto/Manual Firehose Selection
Auto/Manual Port Detection 
Qualcomm MSM 8210
Qualcomm MSM 8212
Qualcomm MSM 8610
Qualcomm MSM 8612
Qualcomm MSM 8626
Qualcomm MSM 8909
Qualcomm MSM 8916
Qualcomm MSM 8926
Qualcomm MSM 8936
Qualcomm MSM 8937
Qualcomm MSM 8976
Qualcomm MSM 8992
Qualcomm MSM 8994
Qualcomm MSM 8996
Universal Bq Method
Universal Lenovo Method
Universal Lyf Method
Universal Qmobile Method
Universal Qualcomm Method
Universal Vivo Method
Universal Wiko Method
Universal Xiaomi Method
Universal Xolo Method
Universal Archos Method 
Read Information
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Diag Mode 
Network Unlock
Read Codes
Direct Unlock
- Old Security Method
- New Security Method 
- Support Most Models 
Efs Tool
Read Efs
Write Efs
Reset Efs 
Qcn Tool
Read Qcn
Write Qcn 
Misc
Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Factory Reset
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Bootloader Lock
Bootloader Unlock 
Repair
Repair Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Repair Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Repair Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Repair Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Repair Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported) 
- 3 Different Methods (EFS/NV/NEW SECURITY) 
- Use Method 3 for Newer Devices
- Most Qualcomm Models Supported 
Other
Added 40+ Internel Skins (With Save option in settings) *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Click Setup Icon Above to Download Installer*    *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Some Useful Links For Everyone*  *Super Success Stories Of Falcon:-*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Beta Test Reports:-* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

